# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  na een depressie

## shana88

hallo,

in mei 2013 kreeg ik te horen dat ik een depressie had, al had ik wel al een vermoeden, ik kraste in mijn armen en die dag had ik een overdosis pillen genomen maar was blij dat ik nu de hulp zou krijgen die ik nodig had. 
ik heb lastige maanden gehad met veel ups en downs en dikwijls dacht ik dat ik nooit meer beter zou worden maar nu kan ik met trots zeggen dat ik beter ben, ik ben uit een diep zwart gat geklommen, ik ben nu ongeveer vier weken geleden gestopt met antidepressiva en voel me nog steeds goed, ik durf ook al weer alleen buiten te komen en zie het leven weer positief! ik bezoek wel nog om de twee weken de psycholoog zodat ik met haar kan praten als het even wat minder gaat. jammer genoeg heb ik ook mensen verloren die mij niet konden steunen en weggebleven zijn. zijn er nog mensen die hun verhaal willen doen? graag dan want ik geloof dat we sterker worden door naar elkaar te luisteren!

----------

